# Average Weight of Dims BHM/SSBHM



## tonynyc (May 12, 2009)

*Inspiration for this poll is from Succubus dxb thread on the Main Board  Average Weight of Dims BBW Ladies and a later post by Bigrugbybloke on that thread on the desire to see a similar Poll conducted in the BHM/FFA forum. *

*Answering this poll is similar to the setup that was established on the Dim Ladies Weight Poll on the Main Board...*

*** Participation is optional and anonymous***
** Please no snarky comments *****

*1. Answer only for BHM and SSBHM. 

2. Gaining guys that are on the low end of the weight scale for now can also participate.

3. FA/FFA who are thin can answer for their BHM/SSBHM partners. *

----------------------------------------------
*
As for me. I'm 260lbs. 
*


----------



## chicken legs (May 12, 2009)

lol 


I am loving this poll:eat2:


----------



## bigrugbybloke (May 13, 2009)

just posted and voted for 301-350lbs. although i am on the lower end i would love to get to the higher end. give me afew years as i seem to be a slow gainer. will be interesting to see the f/fa comments on this poll. come on fa's!


----------



## mischel (May 13, 2009)

"451-500 lbs."
oh yeah :=).
I'd love to contribute to "Superskinny vs. Supersize":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CxuUZYkAa8&feature=related
^^


----------



## escapist (May 15, 2009)

well my official weight when I got of the hospital was 486  :happy:


----------



## Victim (May 16, 2009)

265 or so right now.


----------



## Wanderer (May 16, 2009)

250 at my last reliable weigh-in. I'm slowly going up...


----------



## Karebehr (May 16, 2009)

460lbs here......5'8"


----------



## seasuperchub84 (May 16, 2009)

370-380 5'6...yes im short and fat....Im really round though  

Proud of it 4 life


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (May 17, 2009)

301-350 (havent weighed myself in a while so I'm guessing).


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 20, 2009)

That's no fair!
I'm not thin so I can't vote for my boo.
=|


----------



## tonynyc (May 20, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> That's no fair!
> I'm not thin so I can't vote for my boo.
> =|



*
Sure you can- I should have included the 4th & 5th category below- my mistake :doh:

4. BBW/SSBBW can answer for their BHM/SSBHM partners.
5. BHM/SSBHM can answer for their BHM/SSBHM partners.

*


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 20, 2009)

Voted!
=D



...


----------



## watts63 (May 20, 2009)

6'4, 358 pounds of sexual chocolate haha.


----------



## Uriel (May 20, 2009)

273 and slowly but steadily losing...


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 24, 2010)

can I get a bump


----------



## Bearsy (Jul 24, 2010)

478 last time I was weighed, probably more now.
For the record I aim to halve that weight, but for now I'm gonna live large


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Jul 24, 2010)

About 380lbs right now, was 440lbs, dropped to about 350ish, got hurt during one of my workouts, had to take a break and have gained some back but dropping again now. So I'm really all over the mid 300s.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 24, 2010)

I have absolutely no idea. My nearest guess is around 400...anyone want to make a better estimate from my pics?


----------



## BriarChubNJ (Jul 24, 2010)

5'5" 220ish. Woefully insufficient...for now


----------



## topher38 (Jul 24, 2010)

My last wgt. 435 not sure right now..


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jul 24, 2010)

:huh: umm.. I need to change my vote


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 25, 2010)

120lbs....... I swear.

*shifty eyes*


----------



## bigpulve (Jul 26, 2010)

280 and going down.


----------



## Wanderer (Jul 26, 2010)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> :huh: umm.. I need to change my vote



Likewise; I'm now about 270, 5'10".


----------



## Aus450 (Jul 26, 2010)

Been on here awhile just reading and looking at threads.

Iam BHM that lives in Brisbane Australia

Iam 6 foot 8 and 561 pounds


----------



## Guinness (Jul 27, 2010)

I feel small.....about 270. And now I have to go over to the height thread.


----------



## shhtx1970 (Jul 29, 2010)

hover around 395-405, but I need lose weight.


----------



## Bearsy (Jul 29, 2010)

Aus450 said:


> Been on here awhile just reading and looking at threads.
> 
> Iam BHM that lives in Brisbane Australia
> 
> Iam 6 foot 8 and 561 pounds



Fuckin' eh!


----------



## Wanderer (Jul 30, 2010)

Let's see, multiply the median weights by the number of respondents in that bracket... sum the results... divide by the sum of the numbers of respondents...

The average weight of the BHMs on this board (those responding, at least) is approximately 335 and 1/2 pounds.

(It should actually be slightly higher, since I'm up to about 270 now, but it's a good approximation.)


----------

